# Healing



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Well I am going to see a healer this evening. I'll let you all know how I get on, if anyone is interested?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Man I'm short on cash lately, can you transfer the money to me instead?
I mean, atleast then you'll be helping a honest man out instead of giving a scamartist who exploit your illness for money a good laugh


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Is there an echo in here


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think I heard it too


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

I didn't hear anything, must be gas *wafts the smell away*

I'm interested phased! Hope you feel better.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

sweetypie said:


> I didn't hear anything, must be gas *wafts the smell away*
> 
> I'm interested phased! Hope you feel better.


lol :? Im missing the connection between echoes and gas.....but im sure the lads could come up with a few.......tuts..


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Gas = Wind for us Brits


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

No, seriously, throw your cash in the toilet and be mocked or give it to someone who needs it?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Copeful said:


> No, seriously, throw your cash in the toilet and be mocked or give it to someone who needs it?


If you need cash, set up a healing service of your own. How hard can it be?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Well considering that it is HIS cash ,I would say that he can spend it how he damb well likes.

This isnt the right section of the forum for it ,but healing can be very effective.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I say go for it. If you don't you'll just be where you are now. Basically stuck. And besides, it may work due to the placebo effect. The placebo effect can be a very powerful thing sometimes. And if you look at it this way...if it was the "mind" (stress, anxiety) that got you into this mess in the first place, then maybe the "mind" (placebo effect) can get you out of it.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

I wouldnt do that, I'm not that evil by nature...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

I'm a 'she' actually but thanks 

Copeful: Nothing nice to say? Then STFU :x  my cash, my choice, it's really cheap as it happens and the talking helped if nothing else.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

I'm good with women, I can talk
I don't even take mone for it.

Here's the deal:

reiki, doesnt exist, its a human made concept like chi.
So, why am I so against it? what harm can it do to pay 50$ to see a reiki healer and chill for 45minutes?

ITS FALSE HOPE, WASTE OF TIME, and after awhile you'll feel like OOOH I TRIED EVERYTIHNG, NOTHING HELPED.
"I tried reiki, accupuncutre, homopathy, palm reading, faith healing even the toothfairy didnt work!"
You'll just feel more and more lost, and lose more and more time and money wasted on SCAM ARTISTS.

YES THE PEOPLE DOING THIS KNOW ITS NOT WORKING, so yeah sure it didnt harm you, you wasted money on talkin to a scam artist, why not have a chat with a burglar while your at it?
Sure, even if you lost some items, you atleast had a great chat with a interesting person eh?

Retarded....

Why do people think my hostility towards scammers is hostility towards the scammed? =\


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

I have tried reiki and accupressure and I am nearlly fully recovered from Derealisation. In fact it was those methods that were the most effective. A few years ago I had chronic DP, I had one reiki session and my DP left me for a whole day, I never felt so good in my life. It feels amazing in a strange way. It works and there is no way on earth it's a placebo. I recommend it. Maybe you have a few blocked charka's yourself Copeful. I found this info on a site.

When the 3rd chakra is excessive, anger, hatred, too much attention to power, status and recognition can be present.

Sound like anyone we know?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

I had some sessions of acupuncture shortly before I started to recover...was told I had a kidney inbalance.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been going to a naturopathic doctor lately and the stuff I've learned is incredible. My doctor has patients sent to her from MD's that don't know what to do with them. She's healed people of cancer, disorders, you name it. She uses a lot of eastern methods and relies largely on whole food supplementation and herbs. She will find problems using muscle testing and try to find what led to it using emotional work and cranio sacral therapy.

Anyways how did the session go phasedout?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah actually I've found its helped somewhat! I had a lavender eyemask on so I couldn't see anything but I kept feeling warmth and tingling moving over me. ?50 for 3 sessions is peanuts frankly.

Copeful: I didn't ask for your bitter ranting and I'd appreciate it if you kept it to yourself. I'm pretty sure this forum is meant to be positive not negative.


----------

